# Can't get online!? Firewall? Port problem :-p



## twotonekate (Dec 1, 2008)

Now I'm a computer novice, and I've been having problems getting online. I had AVG Free on my laptop, (Compaq My Presario) on Windows XP, I uninstalled AVG and ever since I've not been able to access internet via internet explorer. 

It comes up with the error message - cannot find server - and suggests I check a number of ports, one of which was 21. 

Not being on the laptop at the moment I cannot look at what it is I am talking about - and the speed of my responses may be slow as I need to get to and from a computer with internet access. 

Please help. Ta:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



After that, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## twotonekate (Dec 1, 2008)

cheers JW. I will do this tonight and post the results, hopefully tomorrow morning for you.


----------



## twotonekate (Dec 1, 2008)

Done and done. 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Jason>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JASONMARTIN
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-2B-44-3F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 December 2008 17:27:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 January 2038 03:14:07

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-91-E7-E8

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-5B-00-A7-56


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## twotonekate (Dec 1, 2008)

cheers

this doesn't make sense tho

I type in IPCONFIG /ALL and I don't get any IP Addresses. Just a load of numbers in the 00-C0-9F-91 sort of format?

Although under Ethernet Adadpter Wireless Network Connection its says MEDIA STATE..........: MEDIA DISCONNECTED


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The IPCONFIG you posted clearly shows a good connection to a wireless router.


> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
> Connection
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-2B-44-3F
> ...


----------

